# We bought a dome house on the lake.



## CountryGal (Mar 26, 2012)

Paul is retiring from teaching in '14 and in January we bought a dome house on Table Rock Lake in SWMO in Shell Knob.












Lakefront view behind the house. Photo above is looking back into living room.

It has no wood stove, and with the 25' ceilings and foot thick walls, I won't attempt to install one.

We'll be using it as a vacation home until he retires and we sell the desert property where we live now.

It sits on 5.6 acres with lots of beautiful trees. Will miss burning wood but this thing is insulated beyond belief.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 26, 2012)

I would love to see more pics...interior ones. It looks intriguing...
Well whoever you sell the desert property to will sure love your stove and hearth. I remember your before and after pics of your hearth and I always admired the job you did.
Congrats Countrygal on your new purchase.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the empty living room.  Carpeting will be replaced.  Still can't see the ceilings!  The upper right opening is from the upstairs bedroom that has an overlook to the downstairs.

The house is 3 bedrooms, 2 1/2 baths and a loft (that will be the grandkids kid-cave!)


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice. I like dome homes and you are right, they are very energy efficient when insulated correctly. How is it heated? You could still have a small stove for ambiance and chill chasing on colder days. Maybe a more contemporary styled one?

This doesn't look like the desert, is this in the Sierra foothills? Looks like lots of oaks on the property.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

Missouri BG.


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh good, I thought SWMO was some acronym for swinging white males only or something.  lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

With the storms they have been having in SWMO the last few years a round house with foot thick walls is a good thing to have. I would dearly love to have that house CountryGal. You are gonna love it.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 26, 2012)

I talked to a neighbor who has lived there several years and was there when the house was built and he said you could probably drop a semi on it and wouldn't hurt it.   Tornados are the worst threat --- just a few miles east on leap day the Branson area had an F2 go right down 76.  This thing should ride everything out. 

I had a fun time getting HO insurance.  Our HO insurance turned us down at first because the dome doesn't have a "roof" so they couldn't figure out replacement value using their computer program...but the next day they called me back after talking to higher ups and decided that just because my home is a dome without a traditional roof there should be no reason they couldn't insure it.  I was pretty impressed!!   

The house is all electric.  Central air and heat pump.  It has been empty and Paul and I were there a few days and the heater had been left on 55 and the place was very comfortable when we went in.  If I decide to put in a wood stove I'll have you guys come down to the lake a few days for fishing and help me figure it out.  LOL! 

The home is cement/rebar and foam with very thick walls.  I plan on getting a back up generator in case of ice storms.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 26, 2012)

It has an attached dome that is a double car garage.  The kitchen is in between the domes.
The main dome is 40' in diameter.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 26, 2012)

Back of the house looking up from the lake.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2012)

Get a couple of dogs and body heat will heat that place all winter.


----------



## amateur cutter (Mar 27, 2012)

First thing ya gotta learn is that with waterfront property the water side is always the "front". I deeply offended a very well to do lawn care customer years ago by making that mistake, & got about a 15 min explanation of why. J/K about that issue with you, but that lady was pi$$ed, & I've never forgotten it.

Second thing is: that house is just flat out, plain cool. I love it! Yes I'm a little jealous too.

Third: as far as the stove install, around here, somebody would just replace a window with some sheet metal & put the flue right on out with an elbow & go to burning. No I'm not kidding, have seen it done more than once.

Please keep us posted on the home, I'm very intrigued with the dome design & durability. A C


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2012)

You're going to love it. There's no place like dome!


----------



## fossil (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a_ very_ interesting home.  Rick


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice home. Now you need a matching outdoor pizza oven.


----------



## certified106 (Mar 28, 2012)

The house looks really cool! I second the idea of the outdoor pizza oven!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 28, 2012)

That is awesome Countrygal!!   Congratulations on the purchase
chuck


----------



## Ncountry (Mar 28, 2012)

That is a really cool home!!


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 13, 2019)

My Christmas card.

Hey guys!! I sure do miss my Country Striker and the smell of wood burning in the stove.  I’m surrounded by trees. 

Hope you are all well. Just checking in to say hello.


----------



## begreen (Mar 13, 2019)

Welcome back, how has the home worked out? No stove at all?


----------



## PaulOinMA (Mar 14, 2019)

Neat home!

My wife likes them and octagon houses.


----------



## CountryGal (Mar 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> Welcome back, how has the home worked out? No stove at all?



No stove. All electric home. We haven’t had to use our backup generator yet.  The house pretty much keeps a stable temperature due to the foot thick walls.  

Did have the AC motor go out two years ago and used fans until the parts came in. Summers get hot and humid here, especially since we’ve right on a lake.


----------

